# IKO Shingles?



## ronbryanroofing

I recently was browsing another forum on Roofing and I think some of the same names are over there and someone asked being new to the roofing game and was considering IKO and some strong controversy responded so I would like to hear perspective on this sight.

I have been using IKO a very long time and I have never seen a problem- ever! 

We always snap course lines every other and years ago they varied so we snapped every course. Big deal! We also snap every course with 3 tabs so what's the deal with that? The ones that we have been getting are a very consistent 5 3/4" so we snap every other. 

One time we had a shading problem on a multi unit (1,900 square) 3 tab roof and they were quick to provide the new and compensate for time and trouble (affected area was less than 20 square section). 

I am guessing the Roofer's here that swear by GAF of CertainTeed are Certified through there choice?

As I said before I carry in only one board sample in the home. It is IKO Cambridge 30 and I can honestly say in my region (Vermont) I have never heard of a defective IKO product and I cannot about the CertainTeed/ Bird. I can sit across the table from Homeowners and tell them exactly this "I have never ever had a issue with this shingle. I put it on my own house in this color". 

I think to be successful in any business is honesty, believing in your product and mostly- say what you do and do what you say!


----------



## user182

IKO organic 3 tabs are some of the worst shingles I have ever seen.

Here are some pictures.

The first picture is what they look like after about 10-12 years the second is what they look like after about 18 years.

They have had so many defective shingles I’m surprised they are still in biz. They probably won’t be around to honor the warranty for roofs you are selling now.


----------



## ronbryanroofing

Jack,
Did you replace the roof with something other than IKO?


----------



## user182

*CertainTeed*



ronbryanroofing said:


> Jack,
> Did you replace the roof with something other than IKO?


CertainTeed


----------



## ronbryanroofing

Would you agree the worse of the valley photo appears to be in the valley and also a section on the mansard side between bays not vented (between valley rafter and hip rafter) and the other had no apparent ridge vent at all?

I suspect you vented this new CertainTeed roof correctly so this HO won't get premature failure. 

How long do roofs typically last in your region?


----------



## user182

ronbryanroofing said:


> Would you agree the worse of the valley photo appears to be in the valley and also a section on the mansard side between bays not vented (between valley rafter and hip rafter) and the other had no apparent ridge vent at all?
> 
> I suspect you vented this new CertainTeed roof correctly so this HO won't get premature failure.
> 
> How long do roofs typically last in your region?


The vast majority of homes that were built in this area 15-20 years ago have the IKO 3 tab shingle which lasts about 12-17 years, some go bad in 10.

CertainTeed shingles will last about 5 years longer.

At one time that IKO 3 tab was a 15 year shingle then they changed it to 20. The IKO fiberglass shingles are probably better than the organic but I don’t know for sure because they haven’t been used that much yet.

Because IKO has such a bad reputation I would never recommend their shingle.
I’ve installed a lot of them before we new had bad they are.

CertainTeed has had problems with some of their shingles like the Independence.
They honor their warranty, I’ve replace a few Independence jobs that were covered by warranty.

Ventilation is not causing these shingles to have granule loss it’s just a poorly made shingle.

I’ve ripped off all kinds of roofs that were 25-30 years old and they were still in better shape than IKO.


----------



## ronbryanroofing

I know a roofer up here who said the same thing- IKO is garbage he would stick to Bird. He now however (after filing for bankruptcy moving south only to return a couple years later) uses IKO. 

We all can use our choice for whatever reason and that's what great about being business owners. I will still carry in one sample and that will be IKO Cambridge 30 and feel confident this is the best product for the cost available. I will because I have never nor have I ever seen a IKO roof go bad.

One more question: Was CertainTeed a even a shingle Manufacturer 15 years ago?


----------



## Slyfox

The fact of the matter is, there's not a shingle manufacture in business today, nor has there ever been one in the past, that did not produce a faulty material from time to time.
So you can sale only one manufacturer, but you can not say it's because they have never done no wrong.

I have seen premature failure from,
Tamko
Certainteed
IKO
ELK
GAF
OC
Celotex
Firestone
Carlisle
Mansfield
JPStevens
GATE
and I'm sure I could remember of dozen more common names if I really put some thought into it, those are just the most common.

I offer home owners and general contractors all options as far as materials,
than sale myself / my company based on the facts of our workmanship.

You choose, tamko, gaf, oc, certainteed, iko, etc., and I'll install it to meet manufacturer spec's.


----------



## Eric the Roofer

Interesting pictures you've posted here, although I have indeed run into some material issues with IKO, it's rare in my experience and no more common than with any other manufacturer (except for GAF/ELK...never seen defective products with them yet).


----------



## Slyfox

I seen GAF 30's burn out like that,
never seen ELK burnt, but have seen them spider crack.


----------



## user182

*More IKO Pictures*



Eric the Roofer said:


> Interesting pictures you've posted here, although I have indeed run into some material issues with IKO, it's rare in my experience and no more common than with any other manufacturer (except for GAF/ELK...never seen defective products with them yet).


More IKO pictures


----------



## user182

*Timberline granule loss*



Slyfox said:


> I seen GAF 30's burn out like that,
> never seen ELK burnt, but have seen them spider crack.


Timberline granule loss


----------



## user182

*Independence*

CT has had problems with Independence and there is money to made on warranty work. You can help the owner process a warranty claim and hopefully win the job.


----------

